# iPhone 4 + Apple HDMI adapter=portable Netflix receiver?



## tocaj (Nov 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the new Apple HDMI adapter on their iPhone 4 to play Netflix on their TV?
Does it work? How's quality? Any better or less expensive ways to do it?
This seems like a great option for travelling, second TVs around the house or garage etc.
Thanks!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Say's it's supposed to but with 720P output max (who cares if it's just for portable media while travelling). I didn't get it to work oh my iPhone, 4 however,


----------



## tocaj (Nov 30, 2010)

MomentsofSanity said:


> I didn't get it to work oh my iPhone, 4 however,


Why wouldn't it work?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

tocaj said:


> Any better or less expensive ways to do it?


If you already have an iPad 2, no. If you don't - an AppleTV.


----------



## tocaj (Nov 30, 2010)

hayesk said:


> If you already have an iPad 2, no. If you don't - an AppleTV.


I meant utilizing the iPhone...I don't wanna unplug my Apple TV from the home theatre to take it travelling, into another room of the house etc.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the new Apple HDMI connector may only work with iPad 2. A while back i purchased the component cables for the iPhone 4 and it would not work. Only sounds came out no video. I took it back to a genius and he confirmed it doesn't work and gave refund. SO I don't think the HDMI cable would work with the iPhone 4, I would be interested to know if it did though.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Just tried this out with my iphone 4. Both video and sound work, and it plays in 720p. The picture quality is decent. Don't expect blu-ray quality though.


----------

